# Give yourself a pat on the back...



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

This is another one of "those posts".

I posted earlier that I got to spend a few hours with a friend relaxing this week. As I've aged, the amount of time I've allowed for it has dwindled - even when I'm shooting it's work, but it's the kind of work I enjoy. As usual I digress.

One of the things we discussed was this board and how great it is. Most of you have run across the "walk on water" photographers that have no sense of humor and would just as soon drop their 600mm f/4 lens on the pavement as help someone with a question. I'm proud to say that we have (to the best of my knowledge) the most outstanding group of photography enthusiast that I've ever run across here on our Photography Forum. Through thousands of posts you have all done an outstanding job.

In addition, I've been able to watch the development of so many people. I'm not going to mention names because I'm sure I'd miss someone, but anyone who has posted here with regularity has found (through the support of those here on the board) multiple solutions to get around their worst roadblocks. I can't tell you how happy it makes me to see everyone here excel.

I just wanted to make it official - you guys (and gals) rock! Thanks so much for continuing to make me want to get better.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Rusty, with your leadership, this board has become my first and last "look" each day.

p.s. the shot you just posted makes me want to do better every day... rich


----------



## My Three Sons (Mar 23, 2008)

Wow!


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

RustyBrown said:


> One of the things we discussed was this board and how great it is. Most of you have run across the "walk on water" photographers that have no sense of humor and would just as soon drop their 600mm f/4 lens on the pavement as help someone with a question.


Amen Rusty. I lasted about 50 post on the fred miranda forum. I got trashed by know it alls at FM everytime I made a post. I don't even have that forum book marked anymore. For the most part the whole 2cool community has been one of the best on the net from boating to photography.

Nice dragonfly!


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

I swear I was thinking the exact same thing just yesterday. I was just surfing through all the posts and was just thinking how great this place is.

John


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Very well said, Rusty. I agree 100%. And like Arlon said, I dumped Fred Miranda a long time ago. I got disgruntled and when they started charging for the classifieds, I said Adios.

Like you, I have also noticed the improvements in the quality of the photos being posted. That tells me folks are listening to the feedback and working hard to make their images better than before.

I read every thing that is posted and try to determine if it wold make my images better. Well, everything except switching over to the dark side! 

Thanks again for your help and support.
MIke


----------



## Captain Mike (Nov 20, 2006)

I was the friend that was relaxing with Rusty this past week. We were able to meet down in Kemah for a long awaited good dinner and great talk. I have not posted on the board for quite a while. When Rusty asked me why, I told him I didn't think I had shot anything lately worth posting. He reminded me that this board is made up of all levels of photographers and all are willing to give honest feedback and comments. After we talked, I realized that I did miss sharing shots with you guys...so looks like I'll start sending some more pictures up on the board again soon. Hopefully I will be able to contribute to the great shots everyone else is posting. Thanks Rusty for your comments and friendship.... ~Captain Mike


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Love the dragonfly Rusty. The colors are a little stange. That is what I like about it.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

welcome back Capt Mike, i hope you are doing well now. *hugs* rosesm

Mr Stringer... come to think of it, i don't think i've ever seen any black and white from you. how's about a few soon?

as for me... well, i've found more than i ever knew i was looking for right here in this Photography Forum.

the girls (and guys <brackets especially designed for Rusty>) are so supportive and helpful. they encourage and give good honest straightforward feedback. sometimes it's in gobbledegook, but when asked, they never hesitate to spell it out in english instead of Texan. 

and besides, apart from all that, i just love being able to see parts of Texas from ALL posters that one day i hope to see in person.

rosesm


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Rusty, that was very well said. I have alway loved watching people do things that they are good and and love to do. Watching them learn and improve is an extra added bonus. Y'all know I'm not a serious photog but I do recognize quality and appreciate the splendid images that are posted here. It's particularly great that these are my friends and I am able to celebrate your improvemens and achievement with you. You guys are a class act in the kind of people you are and the qualaity of work you do. You never cease to amaze me.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

I have to put my .02 in here also. Very well said Rusty...I couldnt agree more. I have seen this board grow from a few friends that enjoy fishing and just hanging out together to what it has become today. AND with the addition of the different fourms Monty has privided us I have been amazed at the caliber of folks this place has drawn into it mystical powers. I personally had given up of Photography years ago but, Since this fourm has been introducted I have found renewed intrest. 

I also have been to the FM site and I can say without a doubt this is the one I can count on for and helping hand.

Rusty, It is you that renewed my interest in Photography and I just want to thank you for that.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

I haven't been on this forum in a very long time. I guess one reason is that I've had computer problems. The other is that I haven't taken many photos recently. I only have a point & shoot camera, but I do love to take photos and I'll try to do more of it soon.

I should be coming here daily to enjoy all the photos you folks post. I truly enjoy them and appreciate you for putting them up.

Rusty, great post. And it's not everyone who can make a even a bug look beautiful, LOL!

Mrs. B


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

How true, Rusty. You guys and gals are still one of the best parts of 2Cool. Keep up the good work ... and friendship (assistance). I've got to make time to come back and visit more often (and dust off the camera)!


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

Well said Rusty! I was thinking along those same lines as well. This is a comfortable place. We can post our photos, or just comment on other's photos, or ask for advice. We are extremely lucky to have the depth of knowledge here to feed on. I have to say I get a lot of my inspiration from this forum.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Mrs Backlasher said:


> I only have a point & shoot camera, but I do love to take photos and I'll try to do more of it soon.
> 
> Mrs. B


Don't let that stop you. You can do a lot with a P&S it just takes a little more thought and effort but that's what makes it fun!


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

I am very glad there is a local spot for us novice photo-taker-guys and gals lol. I came over from the R/C thread. I have been involved with R/C since 1999 and started racing in 2003. I wanted to do something totally different this time so I packed away my R/C gear and bought a Nikon D40. I have really been enjoying the camera. I have only had it about a week now, But I have got alot more familiar with the settings. My new 55-200mm lens came in wednesday so I am planning on getting out and getting some shots this weekend.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks Rusty for the hard work and dedication you have put into this forum. It's what got me started in this magnificent obsession. This forum is the first place I go to in the morning when I get up and at night before going to bed. There is a great group of people involved here that just keeps it fun and informative. I started with a D40 too Donnie. It is a wonderful camera and you will love the results it can give you. 
Everyone ave a great holiday weekend and take loads of pictures!
James


----------

